# Absturz ich werde noch wahnsinnig



## Hellknight (27. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem und zwar stürtzt mein Rechner ständig ab, die Maus bleibt hängen und dann startet der Rechner neu.

Desweiteren erhalte ich immer wieder Fehlermeldungen z.B. "Windows hat ein Problem endeckt IEXPLORER.EXE wird beendet".

Woran kann das liegen?

System:
Shuttle Barbone SB61G2
Asus 9560 Geforce FX5600 265 MB
512 ECC 400 DDR Ram
Intel HT 2.8

P.S. Danke schonmal für die schnelle Hilfe


----------



## phi_2k (28. Oktober 2003)

Schon mal mit Systemtools probiert :-(

*)CHKDSK C: /F /R

*) Defragmentieren (*nicht Standard-Windows Programm * sondern was von sysinternals z.b)

*) neu anlegen des Pagefiles
*) Norton SystemDoctor oder ähnliches (Tools bei sysinternals)

_Letze Möglichkeit:_
*) Neuinstallation

Wäre es evtl. möglich dass du einen Virus hast


----------



## Hellknight (28. Oktober 2003)

Habe schon so oft Formatiert das bringt aber alles nichts das ist ja das Problem, ist schon seit Anfang an so.

Ich werde echt noch wahnsinnig.


----------



## Theeagle (28. Oktober 2003)

Laß dein RAM checken
Wenn das System immer nach unterschiedlicher laufzeit abstürzt, ist das immer dann, wenn gerade ein defekter RAM-Block beschrieben wird.

http://www.memtest86.com/


----------



## ThELoStBoY (9. Dezember 2003)

das stimmt nicht, mir hat man auch gesagt ram ist abwärts kompatibel, aber ich hatte genau das gleiche problem mit abstürzen, hatte damals auch 266 fsb und 333er ram drinnen, als ich diesen entfernte und 266er einsetzte funktionierte alles einwandfrei!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Dezember 2003)

@Hellknight: Auf jedenfall mal MEMTEST machen (is auch bei SUSE Start CD mit bei) und die POWER Deines Netzteiles nachprüfen!
Falls dabei keine Lösung herausgekommen ist, die Unversehrtheit des DIE und die gleichmäßige Wärmeleitpaste-Verteilung kontrollieren.


----------

